# Ocean Kayak Torque



## MetroMan

JapaneseZero said:


> at least get a hobie... buying a torque is like buying a boat.


For some reason, I am really not a fan of Hobies (mind you, this is going off of looks alone, as I have not demo'd any SOT). When the OK Torque came out, it really caught my attention as the coolest thing out there. Aside from the cool factor, I can see the functionality/practicality as well. I've been researching for a while, and thus far I have been making myself aware of the pros and cons of the Torque. 

Mind you, I am STILL in the research phase and I have not demo'd any SOTs yet...I will do so prior to purchasing anything. Mytmouse (& foursteps24) think I'm crazy, and I'm sure others might think the same as well lol. I am aware of aftermarket trolling motor kits for kayaks, and I have seen the DIY projects as well. It's just one of those things...I like what I see, and I forsee the capability to get exatly what I want. It's been a while since I've been in a position to do so...

But only time will tell. I look forward to continuing to explore all of my options before pulling the trigger on anything.


----------



## ghrousseau

What impressed me is that it seems like it would paddle very well without the motor down and it would probably do very well with a combo of paddle assisted motoring.

Regardless, I was impressed as well with the boat.


----------



## mytmouse

You could buy a a log for all I care!! Just get your a$$ on the water!!! Here you go grab this one: http://www.porta-bote.com/ LMAO

MYT


----------



## JapaneseZero

Points taken and they are good ones! Just remember that you are a motorized vessel then and I'm pretty sure you have to comply with all coast guard regs as far as flares and other ezuipment go. I carry most of the coast guard requirements anyways, just something else to look into. besides if you get a non motor kayak Myt could always drag you back to shore


----------



## MetroMan

JapaneseZero said:


> Points taken and they are good ones! Just remember that you are a motorized vessel then and I'm pretty sure you have to comply with all coast guard regs as far as flares and other ezuipment go. I carry most of the coast guard requirements anyways, just something else to look into. besides if you get a non motor kayak Myt could always drag you back to shore


I will look in to the CG regs, thats something I hadn't thought of. I've taken the Maryland Boater Safety Education course, but I don't remember the regs with regards to such a small vessel. I did look into the registration, and fortunately since the craft is under 16' with less than 7hp, its free in MD. However, I will have to pay excise tax (if I read the regs correctly) which will nail me for another $106. 

The major cons I see thus far:

-buying a quality battery & charger. Just more $$
-hauling the battery around. At 40lbs+, I know this part is not going to be fun.
-skinny water. I'm not so sure how shallow this kayak can go with the motor installed, but I've read that the boat has a 12-15" draft. I can't remember the last time I've actively sought & caught fish in less than 15" of water, so I'm not REALLY worried about that. If I know I will be targeting fish in skinny water, I'll plan on leaving the motor out.
-shore launches. Again this kinda coincides with the above. Push come to shove, I might have to get my feet wet as I walk to a suitable depth of 1' or so. 

I've talked with the folk at Ocean Kayak, both via phone & email. I asked about the ability to remove the motor while on the water. It can be done, but it's not something they promote/advertise, and I can see why. The typical fishing kayak will use that rear area for storage...so theres no practical way of removing your storage crate (or cooler) to remove the motor (save for the lack of practical storage space for the motor once removed). As mentioned above, reports show that even with the motor installed, it paddles well. 


Like I said, I've really been researching this. I'd hate to NOT get what I really want, only to regret it later. But if theres any aspect that I am missing, I am all ears. I want to be most informed before any major decisions are made. In the meantime prior to the actual yak purchase, I plan on acquiring the accessories (paddle, pfd, battery, charger, etc.). 

I know some folks feel a certain way to motorized kayaks. Thats cool...I can respect that. The purpose of me getting a kayak is to catch fish without the pier hassles...all without the full responsibilites & expenses that come with owning a regular boat (trailer...towing...storage). With a kayak, I can go find the fish...on the pier, we have to wait until they come to us.


----------



## MetroMan

mytmouse said:


> You could buy a a log for all I care!! Just get your a$$ on the water!!! Here you go grab this one: http://www.porta-bote.com/ LMAO
> 
> MYT


LOL!!! That actually looks like a great little boat. Too bad the website doesn't look more professional. I would like to know how much the thing costs...but i dont want to have to contact them for an "infopak"


----------



## JapaneseZero

Metro, 
Glad to see you are doing your homework. The best thing to do is to try it out. see if you can find someone demoing it. If you get it, im giong to have to race you in it to see if im faster than an engine!


----------



## MetroMan

Fun times! I'll be sipping a cold drink while we race.


----------



## O Shin Rin

MetroMan said:


> Fun times! I'll be sipping a cold drink while we race.


Hey MM I was looking at the torque also but found it just too nerrow for me ,, now if they had it in the Big Game ( I'd HAVE IT) with that being said Youtube has a nice vid on the torque . As I see it the motor floats which is cool , and I was told at ARC you have to sticker it just like a reg boat?
My thinking was it would be cool when you where going back to the ramp against the wind and tide 

But I was looking at this sweet ride :









LMAO

jerry


----------



## VBpierkingmac

Im not sure what yalls boating laws are up there but in Virginia any boat equipped with any motor gas or electric has to be registered. Which is what would turn me off of it. Another thing is I'd be really concearned about battery life on this thing. It would really suck to use your little motor to get somewhere way out and then find out you dont have enough battery or muscle to paddle back (say against wind or tide). But as with any kinda boat or kayak you have to have a respect for the water that your on.


----------



## drawinout

VBpierkingmac said:


> Im not sure what yalls boating laws are up there but in Virginia any boat equipped with any motor gas or electric has to be registered. Which is what would turn me off of it. Another thing is I'd be really concearned about battery life on this thing. It would really suck to use your little motor to get somewhere way out and then find out you dont have enough battery or muscle to paddle back (say against wind or tide). But as with any kinda boat or kayak you have to have a respect for the water that your on.


When I was a kid, I could cover several miles in a 14 ft fiberglass boat (around 400 Lbs) with a 36 Lb thrust trolling motor and a marine battery. I could check the battery life from the top of the trolling motor, which turned out to be fairly accurate. Frequently put in 3-6 mile round trips fishing all along the way, and went quite a bit further in it sometimes when I was just riding. I don't imagine the kayak has a beastly battery like the one I had(weighed 60-80 Lbs), but the kayak is a lot lighter than what I was pushing too. I think that little kayak should move pretty good with the trolling motor. Obviously, in rougher water you won't get all those miles out of it. Never used a trolling motor in saltwater myself, but I'd guess it's built for it. Like VBpierkingmac said, just know your limits. Feel it out before you go too far with it.


----------



## MetroMan

Indeed. The torque uses a group 24 battery. I found one that is rated at 79aH. With this battery, I should be able to expect over 2.5 hrs at full speed. Tha figure is based on the fact of the motor drawing 25a @ full tilt. A quality battery is definitely the critical factor. OK has minimum recommendations for battery specs, but the box is designed around a group 24 battery. 

All reviews I've read from people who've actually used this kayak have been positive. Granted, I'm sure some would be quick to endorse it to justify their purchase, but I've read first hand accounts of once-skeptics being surprised/impressed with this kayak. 

As time nears, I will try to demo this yak.

O Shin, I've seen that vid along with others on youtube. LOL thats a cozy looking setup with the shade and outriggers!


----------



## MetroMan

And by the way, my ideal fishing trip would not include me travelling for over an hour to the fishing hole...nor do I foresee myself just going at full speed all the time while I'm fishing. Based on previous fishing experiences on the water, the majority of the time is spent adrift or anchored up while fishing. I will still be equipped with the paddle to get around as well.


----------



## Wilber

A couple things to add; if it has a motor it's a boat, gotta put numbers and license. Plus it is no longer a self propelled craft and you can get a ticket for open container. I'll keep my paddle and beer.


----------

